# It's official! I'm a grandmother! Really! Our baby is here!



## Marty (Jan 3, 2012)

Please don't let this be another dream and if it is, don't wake me up! I have begged for a child to come into my life for me to share the love I have left in me, and she is finally here. Ashley gave birth today at 6:30 via c-section with no complications. She is doing very well, looks really good and is cool as a cucumber. Dan on the other hand is terrified! LOL. He's been bouncing off the walls and can't seem to calm down. They'll be good parents. Ashley is very wise and centered. Dan's devoted and quite a work-a-holic so baby will have everything she needs.

Baby is a whopping 9 pounds 6 ounces. She's very smart because she already found her thumb. She'll be riding in no time and will know her diagnals before she can walk.

Without further adu:

Introducing Lexis Clair Garrison


----------



## Reble (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh CONGRATULATIONS .. You are a grandmother



:yeah



, she is just so so precious.. what a nice name

Welcome Lexis Clair Garrison from Ontario Canada...


----------



## LindaL (Jan 3, 2012)

Marty...she is just beautiful!! I am so happy for you and your family that she has arrived safe and healthy!





CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 3, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous.



Congrats on becoming a grandmother.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats Marty!!!!! She is beautiful. Welcome to the world little one!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!

Welcome Lexis!!


----------



## Bingo's Buck (Jan 3, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! Now that you are a grandma you can have the fun of spoiling her rotten, as ALL grandparents love to do.


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats!!! She is adorable!


----------



## barnbum (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh I am so happy for you I just started crying! Congrats to everyone and I'm so happy you have a baby to take your love out on, Marty. I love her name.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations Marty and family.

She will fill your heart and soul like nothing else this world.

Have a lot of fun.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 3, 2012)

congrats on your beautiful grand daughter...she lovely



:wub


----------



## chandab (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Grandma!


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 3, 2012)

What a doll baby she is..…congratulations!!!!! The baby looks so much like my Sydney's baby photo that it's uncanny! So very happy for you, Marty!!!!! You certainly deserve the beautiful bundle of joy.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 3, 2012)

Whooo hoooo....congrats to you all.....she is just precious and she will be showered with love all around!

Congrats G-ma....she could not ask for a better set of grandparents!


----------



## Davie (Jan 3, 2012)

CONGRATULATION, Grandma and Grandpa, Mom and Dad. A beautiful little lady entered the world today. I know Michael is looking down with a HUGE smile on his face for his new niece.


----------



## Mona (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW, what a big baby!! CONGRATULATIONS Marty (and family)...she's absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh many congatulations!!











She is gorgeous.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations! SHe is beautiful!


----------



## Connie P (Jan 4, 2012)

Since I share Ayden with you, will you share Lexi with me?



LOL

Huge Congratulations Marty! You are going to LOVE LOVE LOVE being a grandmother. There is nothing better let me tell you. Your heart will never be the same. Just wait until that sweet precious bundle looks into your eyes and says grandma for the first time (well in my case it is Babaw LOL).



I am so very happy for all of you!






Tell Daniel and Ashley we said Congratulations and wish them every single happiness that a new daughter brings. Love to all!

Please kiss that chubby little cheek for me


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh she is sooooo precious!!!



I'm very happy for you all!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh Happy Day! Congratulations! Now on to the spoiling!


----------



## 2minis4us (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations !!! She is precious beyond words


----------



## MeganH (Jan 4, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS, MARTY!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh what a beauty



Congratulations Grandma and family.

Welcome to the world Lexis


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations, I am so happy for you


----------



## Genie (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beautiful baby



Congratulations



I love her name


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS, Marty and your whole family!!! May God bless Lexi and keep her safe and healthy.


----------



## wade3504 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwww, so cute. Congratulations to all.


----------



## minisch (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the world Lexis ! Congratulations Marty! Tell Dan and Ashley congrats from all of us !


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh Marty how did i miss this wonderful news!! 9lbs!! whow!! Im so happy for you!! I do hope you let Dan and Ashley hold her once in awhile.

Please do not make her watch that darn Jaws movie every afternoon either....we dont need her afraid of the water!!

Nick, SilverBelle and Holly say Congratulations too!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## alongman (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations! She's beautiful.


----------



## Shari (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats Marty!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations, Marty! VERY exciting news!!!



:yeah





Liz N.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 5, 2012)

:yeah



:wub

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 5, 2012)

She is beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 5, 2012)

Beauitiful baby. Congratulations.

Lizzie


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 6, 2012)

How lovely for your family, Marty...know you are thrilled beyond measure! She's adorable...healthy and hearty, yet beautiful, as a girl should be!

(I can especially relate; my own three were all in the neighborhood of 9 lbs. at birth, with the last at nearly 10 lbs!!...AND, I recently became a GREAT-grandmother to a lovely boy child!)

Congratulations all around!

Margo


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She's gorgeous


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 6, 2012)

So pretty! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jan 6, 2012)

What a blessing that baby is to your lives! A beautiful baby who is greatly loved!


----------



## barnbum (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay, Marty--NOW we need an update!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 7, 2012)

big congrats Grandma what a beautiful little girl


----------



## Tab (Jan 7, 2012)

She is beautiful, Marty! Congrats and God bless you!


----------



## Marty (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't have an update because I haven't been able to see her long enough! grrrr Its not from lack of trying!

So we go over there and wait for them to come home from the hospital: Need to be there upon the arrival to welcome them all home as a family. While we waited, we took down their Christmas lights for them. After waiting 3 hours after that, and neither party had a cell phone, we left because obviously they were held up. They had to wait on the birth certificates that weren't quite ready.

Next day we're there bright and early only to catch them pulling out of the driveway heading to the doctor's appointment.I only got a glimpse! Guess we should have called first.

Next day, baby and mother were sleeping. Do not disturb.

Sunday is the day come heck or high water! And this time they know I'm coming!


----------



## barnbum (Jan 8, 2012)

Ahh, yes--calling first is always a good idea!!





I can't wait to hear an update!!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 8, 2012)

So happy for all of you Marty.

My first two grandsons are coming soon and I am so excited.

Kay


----------



## Marty (Jan 9, 2012)

Baby is doing wonderful and has a great little personality and is cute as can be. Always smiling and WIDE awake during the day a lot. At night, she is UP UP UP every hour on the hour needing to either bed fed or changed or burped. Dan's the official burper and has quickly learned the importance of a good burp vs baby puke all down his shirt. Neither parent has had any sleep whatsoever and frankly they look like heck. I wasn't about to inform them that I went through this with Dan for the better part of a full year and that if history is going to repeat itself, they won't sleep for the next 21 years.


----------



## REO (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm *so* very happy for you Marty


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 9, 2012)

What a dynamite smile on that pretty little baby girl!


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations! ! She is adorable.....I am sure grandma will have her spoiled rotton in no time....lol


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 11, 2012)

That is so awesome Marty! Wow, good sized baby! I am sure you will have many hours of fun with her and yep, I bet you weren't kiddng when you said she will know her diagonals before she walks, LOL Leave that up to Grandma!!


----------



## Marty (Jan 13, 2012)

I would appreciate good thoughts for my grandaughter who is only ten days old. Dan has been keeping this bad news from me because he knew how I'd react. Dan finally had to tell us today that our baby is at risk. She has very bad jaundice, severely, and her bilirubins have been off the charts. This can cause her brain damage and a number of horrible things if it doesn't come down fast and so far its not coming down. They have been taking her back and forth to a specialist in Georgia every single day since she was three days old and undergoing all sorts of treatments. They are exhausted mentally and physically but are following every instruction to the letter.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my Marty.

Holding you, baby and the whole family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts. Hugs Marty.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 13, 2012)

I will be praying hard for your family Marty.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 13, 2012)

Emma had this as a baby as well. I got lucky with Mya and didnt have it at all.

Was she early? Being early can be part of the cause. Do they have a light machine at home for her? If not have them ask the hospital about it. We had a machine here for over a week that we had to keep around Emmas belly 24/7. Total she was under the lights for 2 weeks as she was under them the whole time in the hosptial as well.

Also is she breast feeding or formula? Sometimes giving formula will help with this as well. With Emma she got both breast milk and formula. If she goes this route have her pump to keep her supply up until she can take her back off formula.

Lastly, She will be in my prayers!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 13, 2012)

Marty, you have every bit of my prayers and good thoughts your way!!

Blake's numbers were off the chart as well. Ashley has great thoughts. Blake had a light at home, took him off breast milk, and numbers did finally come down!! I am somewhat surprised they haven't just kept her in the hospital for 3-4 days and get it under control. Keep us up to date please.


----------



## LindaL (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers for your granddaughter!!


----------



## Marty (Jan 15, 2012)

Lexie Clair is fine and the doctors say she has leveled out very well as of today. She is exactly 9 lbs. She still is looking a bit yellow to me but I guess that's on its way out. She's so great to cuddle with all soft and squishy and smells so good I can't get enough of her. Her mother is such a natural with her I'm actually impressed with her maternal skills. Dan seems to have fallen into his daddy roll so quickly. The big lug turns into mush around her. He told me today "I think I know now why you are the way you are...." Not real sure what he meant but I'm going to take that as his way of giving me a compliment. When I asked them both if they are ready to think about baby #2, I thought they were going to throw me out of the house there for a moment. LOL

Todays' pics


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 15, 2012)

She is a doll Marty! And she is lucky to have born into so much love and be wanted so much!


----------



## Seashells (Jan 15, 2012)

So beautiful, congrats Marty and family!


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 15, 2012)

Dan hit the nail on the head. He's a quick learner.

I remember my Mom telling me as I was coming out of delivery

with my oldest boy, "Now you are going to find out what it's

like being a parent, the love certainly but the worries and the concerns, too."

My sons grasped it immediately, too, when his son was born a year ago in January.

Enjoy Garrison family - there is *something* about grandbabies


----------



## barnbum (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh Marty--she's so beautiful. I just love what Dan said--it really does take being a parent to understand that. It's going to open up a whole new layer of emotions for him. Love her up, grandma!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 15, 2012)

What an absolutely precious little girl! So glad to hear she's all better. Congratulations again!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 15, 2012)

Shes precious! Glad to hear shes doing better.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh my Marty

I am so excited and happy for you, Jerry, Dan and Ashley. Your a GRANDMA. I am

sure she will have you rap around her little pinky. I am also sure she will bring

you so much joy. Your family deserves it. I also think Michael is watching over her.

I am so happy. I came on Lb, to look to see if you were a Grandma yet. I miss our

talks. Congratulations on your new blessing.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 1, 2012)

What a beautiful granddaughter you have there! Congrats Marty! I am very glad to hear that she is doing better.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh bless her little heart, she is so precious, and so loved. These little ones have a way to fill our hearts with so much love and joy that it is unbelievable! I just know you are going to spoil her rotten, and don't let anyone or anything stop you, just enjoy her, relish her and make her your own special little child, she will love you so much in return. We can do that with grandchildren, cause we don't need to tell them no and stop that or what ever negitive, it's all good with them. She will love you and remember you her whole life, and when she gets older you can teach her to say "horsey".


----------

